# Creative Live! and Audigy 24bit into X-Fi Xtreme Audio driver modd



## sktfreak

Well done, REP+!


----------



## dragosmp

Glad you like it, but give us some feedback if you tried. I'm curious what you guys are thinking.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

This is a repost from a while ago, but with a much more appropriate layout and title. rep+

I have been using it for a few weeks and I really like the crystalizer.


----------



## JTD92

Does this work with the Audigy 2 ZS?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTD92* 
Does this work with the Audigy 2 ZS?

Hey mate,

This guide does not refer to the Audigy 2 ZS by default, but since I've started this thread I might go all the way.

daniel_k has found a way to enable Crystalizer on all Audigy EMU cards (like your ZS), and all the details can be found here. From what I gathered, the Crystalizer does not work in hardware as it does not have the extra few bits of chip the X-Fi has.

On the cards described at the beginning of the thread (Live!, Audigy Value/SE/24bit, X-Fi Xtreme Audio) I have to say ALL is in software: Equalizers, Crystalizer, environmental effects, CMSS - it does not slow down the system on a decent CPU (tested on my X2 4400+ and e5200).

For convenience, here are the steps as described by daniel_k:

Quote:

*X-Fi Crystalizer for SB Audigy Series*

*Warning: This software is unofficial, not supported by Creative Technology Ltd.*
*Use it at your own risk.*

This utility was written from scratch and does not contain any copyrighted code. Creativeâ€™s director of developer relations, George Thorn told me, in a chat session, that is OK to provide mods as patches.
X-Fi Crystalizer for Creative SB Audigy series 1.2.0.0 - by Daniel Kawakami
WARNING: Use this utility at your own risk, without any guaranties. This small utility will unlock X-Fi Crystalizer on any Audigy card, except the Audigy SE/Value/LS.
It requires Windows running in Safe Mode.

*How to use*:
1) Install the unofficial â€œSB Audigy Series Installation Disc for Windows XP/Vistaâ€ (new version, unreleased) or â€œSB Audigy series Vista Support Packâ€ from Daniel Kawakami (daniel_k).
Restart Windows to complete the driver installation.
2) Restart Windows in Safe Mode.
Install the *X-Fi Console*, then run *CrystalizerUnlocker*.
Restart Windows in *Normal Mode*.
3) Open the *X-Fi Console* and enjoy!
*IMPORTANT NOTES:*
*This is a software (host-based) implementation of Crystalizer*
*CMSS in Audio Console/EAX Settings only works with OpenAL/ALchemy*
These utilities configure CMSS in hardware mode, that requires OpenAL or ALchemy. Disable CMSS to avoid conflicts with X-Fi CMSS-3D.
In software mode, used by Windows Vista, use the X-Fi Console to enable X-Fi CMSS-3D.
*X-Fi Console*
Provides the following audio enhancements:
- EAX effects
- X-Fi CMSS-3D
- X-Fi Crystalizer
These enhancements only work with the Windows Vista audio system, that uses software processing and donâ€™t work with OpenAL and ALchemy.
When using X-Fi CMSS-3D, disable CMSS in Audio Console/EAX Settings to avoid conflicts.
_*** There were some bugs in the previous version._
_*** To install this new version, you must remove everything, including the driver, applications, â€œCreativeâ€ folders in â€œProgram Filesâ€ and all registry entries._
The X-Fi Console is just the â€œX-Fi Audio Consoleâ€ renamed to co-exist with the Audigy Audio Console and the unnecessary tabs were removed.
Without the CrystalizerUnlocker, it does nothing, so it was not â€œcrackedâ€.
X-Fi Console and its files are property of Creative Technology Ltd.
Download:
Crystalizer Unlocker (19.4 Kb) - updated link
X-Fi Console 2.50.11 (5.78 Mb) - updated link
Console & Unlocker (All-In-One)

Enjoy!

P.S. Wouldn't it be nice if daniel_k were a member of this forum? He would surely get a couple of reps, he's done a fantastic work.


----------



## pez

I'm glad I found this, because my onboard sound has started to act up, so I'm going to WalMart tommorow to get a dedicated sound card (which I planned to get the one of the Audigy's, not exactly sure the exact model), and I really hope I can get this to work. Expect some rep if I can get it to work tommorow.


----------



## dragosmp

I'm looking forward for your feedback pez, it should work like a charm


----------



## pez

Yeah, I think it probably will, but the only downside now is that I hope it will do better than my onboard sound is doing w/ this SLI driver conflict







.


----------



## headwall

"Setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system. Please ensure that your product is properly installed before running this Setup program"

I have the Live! 24-bit external on Vista 32-bit. Of the dozens of drivers I've tried, the only driver that works is from the Creative website and it is completely un-listenably awful.

I've been up all night the past 3 nights trying to get this thing to work. Everything that seems to work for everyone else is NOT working for me! What is going on??


----------



## pez

I'm sorry, I've been lazy about trying these. The sound is back to normal from the onboard. I had to put mine in a diff PCI slot, even though the slot i took it out of I put my NIC and it worked fine, so maybe see if it's even detected in device manager? Also go into your BIOS and make sure anything dealing w/ USB isn't disabled.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headwall* 
"Setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system. Please ensure that your product is properly installed before running this Setup program"

I have the Live! 24-bit external on Vista 32-bit. Of the dozens of drivers I've tried, the only driver that works is from the Creative website and it is completely un-listenably awful.

I've been up all night the past 3 nights trying to get this thing to work. Everything that seems to work for everyone else is NOT working for me! What is going on??

Sorry for the late response, I've been out for the New Year's. I've checked this morning if your card, the external Live! 24-bit is also based on the P17 chip (the one that powers all the rest), and I've found no reference at all. Also, the name of the driver for the external card doesn't begin with P17, as the others do, so bottom line I don't think it's possible to do this mod for the USB Live! There may be others though


----------



## myfreelog

I wonder if it would be possible to add crystalizer to older sound cards like the sound blaster live 5.1 series.

Live card use emu10k1 chipset, very similar to emu10k2 chipset used on audigys.

I think modded drivers for live are based on audigy series drivers too.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myfreelog* 
I wonder if it would be possible to add crystalizer to older sound cards like the sound blaster live 5.1 series.

Live card use emu10k1 chipset, very similar to emu10k2 chipset used on audigys.

It is probably possible, but I don't know much about these EMU card. The modd for the Audigy ZS may work though, but better check daniel_k's blog

Quote:

I think modded drivers for live are based on audigy series drivers too.
This particular Live! I mentioned at the very beginning of the thread, is the lowest end of the live series, and the P17 chis has absolutely no hardware processor, all is made on the CPU. The EMUs are hardware sound processors, thus the cards based on them have some more features and better quality (some say). In stead of the marketing name (audigy, live...) you should search a modd for your own emu10k1 chip.


----------



## elko

I have audigy sound blaster 2 platinum will it work?
The unlocker link dont work :S


----------



## billbartuska

I have (had!) a Sb Live! 24bit running under XP Pro sp3.
Worked great. I now have a SB X-Fi Xtreme that sounds *a lot* better.

Haven't tried with Vista x64 sp1...yet.........

I had tried wading through Daniel K's stuff previously. +Rep for the concise presentation.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billbartuska* 
I have (had!) a Sb Live! 24bit running under XP Pro sp3.
Worked great. I now have a SB X-Fi Xtreme that sounds *a lot* better.

Haven't tried with Vista x64 sp1...yet.........

I had tried wading through Daniel K's stuff previously. +Rep for the concise presentation.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *elko* 
I have audigy sound blaster 2 platinum will it work?
The unlocker link dont work :S

I've found another post that links to the Unlocker and the XFi console:
Unlocker
X-Fi Console

I'll update the previous post, too. Cheers!


----------



## pez

I'm still trying to not be lazy and do this. *sigh* This is one of my last days of break too. *curls up in the corner of laziness some more







*


----------



## BlankThis

Will this work on the Audigy 2 by any chance?

~B~


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Will this work on the Audigy 2 by any chance?

~B~

The post 6 modd should work; I don't have a EMU Audigy to test it, but it seems people managed to install Crystalizer and the X-Fi console on all Audigy-s


----------



## myfreelog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
It is probably possible, but I don't know much about these EMU card. The modd for the Audigy ZS may work though, but better check daniel_k's blog

This particular Live! I mentioned at the very beginning of the thread, is the lowest end of the live series, and the P17 chis has absolutely no hardware processor, all is made on the CPU. The EMUs are hardware sound processors, thus the cards based on them have some more features and better quality (some say). In stead of the marketing name (audigy, live...) you should search a modd for your own emu10k1 chip.

Yup live 24 bits are the newest live cards and the worse btw, the same than audigy value se, and the other cards metioned here. They are not much better than onboard sound cards in terms of performance (no hardware acceleration). In fact i would avoid any of them, as i would not consider them as a real audigy or live card but a rebranded third party card.

Do you remember what hapened with ensoniq cards when creative bought them? Well they rebranded ensoniq cards to sound blaster 128 pci and did some customized drivers, and then they let them die. (does this remember you to any other cards?) I had a sb128 pci with an ensoniq 1370 chipset, it had 4 speakers output and was much better compared to the most common sound blaster 128 pci here ct4810. As allways creative ruined this card not allowing windows xp to use the 4 channels.

The live i was talking about is the old live 5.1 card, with the emu10k1 chipset, i think most of the live cards has the same chipset. I think they are much better cards than audigy se or live 24 bits for the medium user. They lack 24 bits output and they dont have updated drivers, but they have hardware acceleration, a midi port and some unnoficial drivers like kx that make the card sound much better.

Daniel_k modded some drivers for live series to work much better in vista but he doesn't mention anything about crystalizer on vista or xp for that cards.

ItÂ´s a pity that creative ruined live cards support and drivers just to sell newer cards. They are very good and can do much better job that other newer card.


----------



## mantis747

I cant wait to try this. I have an Audigy2 zs.


----------



## unrly

I've got both an Audigy 2 (in the computer now) and a Live! Value. I'll be trying out the Audigy first with post #6 and if it doesn't work, I'll try out the Live! Value.

This is way too cool, thanks drago!


----------



## dragosmp

Thanks myfreelog for the history lesson, I wasn't aware Creative bought/rebranded in the past. I agree the EMU10k1 chip is vastly superior to the lowly P17 that as you say, in terms of features has nothing over onboard sound. However, the fact they have their own PCB and separate mass planes, and also better filtering stages makes it supperior to the best onboard sound. Hope we'll see you around this forum.

@mantis747, FetusSoup: hope it works, and gives us feedback please







I have no means to test the post 6 modd, I'd appreciate to know if it's doable.


----------



## unrly

Audigy 2 works like a charm with post #6























Thank you so much, this is so awesome. I'm still playing around with the Crystalizer but all I can say is WOW. This thing is nuts and it totally adds depth to all music, can't wait to test it out with games.

Thank you so much again dragosmp (and daniel_k!) +1 to you good sir, and I'll be testing out the Live! Value once I get my new parts next week and build my HTPC with it in there from the old parts.


----------



## dragosmp

Thanks for the reply FetusSoup, now we know it works on an Audigy 2. Good luck with the Live! too.


----------



## SLeeZeY

Downloading these drivers now. I've been umming and arring about trying an ancient SB Live! card I pulled out of a PII machine in my junk pile to see if it would work in my rig to just offload a little bit of drain from my poor little P4 running the crappy RealTek onboard.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY* 
Downloading these drivers now. I've been umming and arring about trying an ancient SB Live! card I pulled out of a PII machine in my junk pile to see if it would work in my rig to just offload a little bit of drain from my poor little P4 running the crappy RealTek onboard.

If your aim is to offload, I would advice against using this modd - this modd LOADS the CPU with additional software instructions. The idea is that you gain sound features while sacrificing a few CPU cycles,. On a 2 year old x2 4400+ is invisible, but on a P4...


----------



## SLeeZeY

Bugger









Might get this then - http://www.redstore.com/SWESDC066


----------



## mksteez

Too bad the X-Fi console is only for vista (Post #6)


----------



## SLeeZeY

Great steaming bum fruit







I'm not having a very good day

http://falter.wordpress.com/2008/09/...8-and-cmi8768/

_If you use Vista avoid C-media cards like the plague_


----------



## pohtangina

it works!
toying with it right now (EAX effects in Audio Ctrl panel) and the effects are great







enabled the 24bit
I had this card lying around...the install took awhile which kinda worried me coz I hate crapware...
also I thought it froze on reboot - took a shower came back and it was the login screen. my only complaint (to myself) is that Im testing it with headphones (sennheiser 201s) but definitely sounds better than my onboard...
awesome...this will hold me off or awhile coz I was looking up some soundcards...thanks dude


----------



## headwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
Sorry for the late response, I've been out for the New Year's. I've checked this morning if your card, the external Live! 24-bit is also based on the P17 chip (the one that powers all the rest), and I've found no reference at all. Also, the name of the driver for the external card doesn't begin with P17, as the others do, so bottom line I don't think it's possible to do this mod for the USB Live! There may be others though









Hey thanks for checking for me! I think I'm just SOL with this card haha


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pohtangina* 
it works!
toying with it right now (EAX effects in Audio Ctrl panel) and the effects are great







enabled the 24bit
I had this card lying around...the install took awhile which kinda worried me coz I hate crapware...
also I thought it froze on reboot - took a shower came back and it was the login screen. my only complaint (to myself) is that Im testing it with headphones (sennheiser 201s) but definitely sounds better than my onboard...
awesome...this will hold me off or awhile coz I was looking up some soundcards...thanks dude









on my system there was a difference on the headphones (some DJ stuff), but the real difference was on the big speakers (Logitech x530) once I figured out the right balance with the Crystalizer, CMSS, 3D Sound and all the rest. It sounds pretty amazing now.

I was searching for a new sound card too before this modd, now it's hard to justify anything less than a Xonar Dx.


----------



## unrly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
If your aim is to offload, I would advice against using this modd - this modd LOADS the CPU with additional software instructions. The idea is that you gain sound features while sacrificing a few CPU cycles,. On a 2 year old x2 4400+ is invisible, but on a P4...

I noticed on my 4 year old processor, it has had a bit of an effect on the CPU.

No fear, my new MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum and AMD 7750 were ordered a couple hours ago









I shall also be testing this with Vista x64 once I receive that in the mail and build my new rig next week.

Also, it takes a bit of getting used to - I've noticed with some games the Crystalizer sounds really bad, but I think its just my combo of settings. I'll get it all figured out soon to my likings though.


----------



## superk

Ok so I have a small problem; I have a SB Audigy 1394 (sb0090), and when I install the drivers from post 1 nothing happens, then I read further and saw post 6, however the first link to the vista support pack shows me nothing but an edited post..

Ok so I threw in the old SB Live 24 bit I had lying around and installed the drivers from the first post and bingo she works no prob.. but of course, since its not an Audigy, I dont have crystalizer right? Just for fun I tried the unlocker/console etc.. and it refused to work, said it needs the vista pack or whatever.

So what should I do now? Try to get the Audigy working, or is the Live 24 bit better?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superk* 
Ok so I have a small problem; I have a SB Audigy 1394 (sb0090), and when I install the drivers from post 1 nothing happens, then I read further and saw post 6, however the first link to the vista support pack shows me nothing but an edited post..

Ok so I threw in the old SB Live 24 bit I had lying around and installed the drivers from the first post and bingo she works no prob.. but of course, since its not an Audigy, I dont have crystalizer right? Just for fun I tried the unlocker/console etc.. and it refused to work, said it needs the vista pack or whatever.

So what should I do now? Try to get the Audigy working, or is the Live 24 bit better?

Hey superk, your Audigy card isn't concerned by the first post, the 6th may do the trick though. For the Audigy, if it's an EMU card, the 6th post should unlock the Crystalizer and also the X-Fi console.

For the SB Live 24 bit the first post is what it would need. If you install the linked drivers you should "unpgrade" it to X-Fi Xtreme Audio and thus have the Crystalizer, X-Fi console and all the goodies.

@FetusSoup Glad it worked and good luck with the new rig


----------



## superk

Thanks for the help, rep+

if you were in my shoes, which would you rather have working, the audigy or the live 24?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superk* 
Thanks for the help, rep+

if you were in my shoes, which would you rather have working, the audigy or the live 24?

Since the result is identical (minus the few clock cycles saved by the EMU chip) - I'd pick the easier modd, the live 24. But since you have both, you can try them and also see which sounds better, although there shouldn't be any difference.

Let us know how it works


----------



## superk

Well, ive decided to keep it simple and since the 24 bit is the same card but without firewire(which I will never use) I will just keep the 24bit in and figure out a use for the audigy later









Thanks for the help!


----------



## Swiftes

It says my SB Live! Value is not supported, any ideas?


----------



## dragosmp

@superk: Anytime









@Swiftes: I'm not sure if the mod supports the Live! Value, we've had some problems with an external Live! also who doesn't have the P17 chip at the base. You should check if your soundcard is based on the P17 chip, although if it were, the modd would have worked.


----------



## myfreelog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superk*


Well, ive decided to keep it simple and since the 24 bit is the same card but without firewire(which I will never use) I will just keep the 24bit in and figure out a use for the audigy later









Thanks for the help!


In fact they are not the same, audigy has an emu10k2 chipset that supports hardware acceleration in games, so its much better card than live 24 bits. I would use audigy with the crystalizer unlocker

Swiftes:Your sb live has an emu10k1 chipset, with hardware acceleration too. If you are not a gamer you could try kx's drivers. They sound awesome with music.


----------



## unrly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


It says my SB Live! Value is not supported, any ideas?


Not sure quite yet, I'm in the same boat as you about to try out the SB Live! Value I have. Did you try the options in both posts? Give em a shot and let us know what you come up with because I'll be doing the same in the next few weeks when my sig rig becomes my HTPC with that same card in it.


----------



## rx7i2

I just happened to have an Audigy SE..very nice REP+









edit: just uninstalled the old drivers and installed this..
i think my hearing is wrong because it sounds a LOT better lol
lets just assume my hearing's right cause if it is, EVERYONE with the listed cards should get this NOW


----------



## unrly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7i2*


I just happened to have an Audigy SE..very nice REP+









edit: just uninstalled the old drivers and installed this..
i think my hearing is wrong because it sounds a LOT better lol
lets just assume my hearing's right cause if it is, EVERYONE with the listed cards should get this NOW


Haha, I thought the same thing when I finally got it! Glad you got it working, have fun


----------



## dragosmp

@rx7i2: Thanks for the feedback









@myfreelog: Could you please link the drivers you speak of? The people on OCN with the EMU 10k1 chip would surely appreciate.


----------



## myfreelog

Sure, here is the homepage:

http://kxproject.lugosoft.com/

I think the page is not updated but there are several updated driver revisions in the forum.

Enjoy!


----------



## linkinparkfan007

hmm doesn't installs fine on XP but on Windows 7 gets a BSOD gonna try installing part to part and see what happens first the driver only.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkinparkfan007*


hmm doesn't installs fine on XP but on Windows 7 gets a BSOD gonna try installing part to part and see what happens first the driver only.


I was wondering what happens on Win7 if we try to install the Vista drivers, your feed-back is interesting. Tell us how it goes and if it works what have you done to make them work. I've heard tales about installing them in compatibility mode with Vista SP1, but so far I don't know anything for sure.


----------



## myfreelog

Daniel_k posted new drivers for windows 7 in the official creative forums.

It seems that there is a basic driver for 7 32 bits but a full version for 7 64 bits.

If someone can test it, please tell me if crystalizer is available for audigy and live 24 bits with this driver.

Thanks


----------



## linkinparkfan007

hey myfreelog mind sending us a link to where you got this and i did a test and what happened was that my computer kept on BSODing while doing this so what i had to do is Launch Startup Repair and uninstall the Creative Sound Driver Pack.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkinparkfan007*


hey myfreelog mind sending us a link to where you got this and i did a test and what happened was that my computer kept on BSODing while doing this so what i had to do is Launch Startup Repair and uninstall the Creative Sound Driver Pack.


Hey mate,

I don't quite understand the problem. Could you post what OS you're using and what drivers? If you're using the 7Beta you must realize that there are bound to be problems...

D.


----------



## Swiftes

Just replying, my SB Live Value has stopped working dieded!

I have acquired an Audigy SB1934. Will this work with the mod? Gonna put it in tomorrow..


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Just replying, my SB Live Value has stopped working dieded!

I have acquired an Audigy SB1934. Will this work with the mod? Gonna put it in tomorrow..


I found a review of your new card and it seems to be quite similar to the Live!, except it has a few extra connectors. http://www.overclockersonline.net/?p...num=108&pnum=2

It's hard to say if it's gonna work, but the author of that review says the SB1934 is very similar to the Live! Actually all it needs to have is the P17 audio chip and you're good.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
I found a review of your new card and it seems to be quite similar to the Live!, except it has a few extra connectors. http://www.overclockersonline.net/?p...num=108&pnum=2

It's hard to say if it's gonna work, but the author of that review says the SB1934 is very similar to the Live! Actually all it needs to have is the P17 audio chip and you're good.

Oh rly?

Well, I downloaded the latest Youp-Pax drivers and it sounds awesome, really crisp sound and punchy bass. I am gonna have a play around but I like the Drum and Bass setting in Creative Console, as I only really listen to Hardcore/DnB.


----------



## dragosmp

Tell us if it works out. Enjoy!


----------



## Swiftes

Yep, tweaking these drivers has made them sound absolutely fantastic. Glad I found this old card in a pc I was give, it's awesome.


----------



## Hueristic

I tried this on 2 of my SB Live 5.1 cards and both give me an error saying this card is not supported?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I tried this on 2 of my SB Live 5.1 cards and both give me an error saying this card is not supported?










The irony is that your cards are "too good" to be supported. They are the first based on EMU10K1 with hardware sound acceleration, while the Live! 24bit that is supported by this modd has only a lowly P17 chip with no hardware capabilities.

You could try the modd from "Post 6" that is for the Audigy EMU cards, it's more likely to work, even though I'm not very sure.

Good luck









*EDIt: Found a modd for you, check the next post.


----------



## dragosmp

I'm double-posting, but for good reason, as I found a modd for the Live! EMU 10k1 cards, like Heuristic's. The modd guide is located @ driverhaven and is linked HERE.

I'll reproduce below the most important steps for convenience, but the modd or guide isn't mine, it's BiGBrOwNPimpsta's from driverhaven. I've checked all the links, since the post is quite old, and luckily there are enough for the modd to work. I've marked the links that do work.

This modd updates all the EMU10k1 cards like the first Live! or the Audigy 1 to Audigy 2 ZS level (or Audigy 4? - to be confirmed). Since Audigy EMU cards can be updated to X-Fi level with the "Post 6 modd" Audigy-s aren't directly concerned. This is a modd for the Live! EMU cards:

Quote:



I installed this on my Audigy 2 on Windows XP Professional, I have never tried it on Live! or Audigy 1 but they have gotten it to work through this method. These do not work for Extigy and have not been attempted on NX cards, you may try them but may not work due to them being USB cards. I have explained how to install it on an Audigy 1/Live!, but until someone explains the method clearly for those cards I cannot gurantee it will work. People have also reported some issues installing it on the Audigy LS card. Due to Live! not having the EAX Advanced HD chip, there are a few limitations such as no time scaling. Audigy 1 does not have DVD audio and depending on your card, it will not support surround modes higher than it can at maximum (i.e. SB Audigy 1 will not support 7.1) and bass boost is disabled on 5.1/6.1 modes, that is when bass redirection comes into play. so dont freak out if one of them is disabled.
[...]
_What you will need:_

_1.Audigy 2 ZS driver CD_ 
ISO version(special thanks to DVDKingdom) and 1 disk version (special thanks to BONEHEAD)
http://file.mydrivers.com/sound/A2zsDrvDisc.ISO <== *Link that works*
ftp://BONEHEAD:[email protected]/Audig2%20ZS.rar*DOWN

_2. CTCOMP.exe compatibility patch _

This is a more updated version; this link should be alive permanently and fast (thanks to DVDKingdom and Down1oader)

http://members.aol.com/dvdking2001/Pub/ctcomp.exe
http://www.surana.plus.com/stuff/ctcomp.exe<== *Link that works*

_3. Equalizer Patch_

Grab this to get the EQ working fully (special thanks to necrosis and Down1oader) [ed. All links work]

Link 1: http://home.earthlink.net/~necrosis_2003/patch.exe
Link 2: http://www.surana.plus.com/stuff/patch.exe
Link 3: PLEASE do not use this link unless link 1 is dead and please notify us if it is! http://members.rogers.com/bbp/patch.exe

_4. Creative Driver/Software Updates for Audigy 2 ZS_

Visit http://www.creative.com and download all driver updates (necessary ones like the EAX 4 update) and software updates are optional (such as the EAX console) from any region.

_5. Hidden Creative Audio Control Panel (optional)_
Since many people HATE the creative control panels, creative has hidden one to really piss you off! In addtiona, it is unified and has almost all neccessary options. Special thanks to TIRO for telling me how to make the control panel link. I have zipped it for everyone, if anyone can host this tiny file please tell me. [ed. All links work]

http://www.surana.plus.com/stuff//ctpanel.zip (special thanks to Down1oader)
http://members.rogers.com/bbpfiles/ctpanel.zip

*Uninstall ALL SOUND BLASTER DRIVERS AND SOFTWARE BEFORE CONTINUING. Restart(s) are required after un-installation. During driver updates, restarts are required, not the applications like THX console or EAX console.*

*Instructions:*

1. Download the 4 disk version as listed above or download the whole CD. Use WinRAR to extract the disks by right clicking the first disk (106431634152_a2zs-i.rar) and going â€œextract filesâ€¦â€. Select the directory to wish you want it to extract to, once the file has finished extracting, you will be prompted for the other disks in order (2, 3, 4). If you have the ISO version (or any version where all the files are in 1 package), a simple extract to a directory should do the trick.

2. When the whole CD is extracted, run the CTCOMP.exe. It will ask you Audigy 2 CD directory is, this where your patch is to be applied. Apply it to your CDâ€™s folder in /Audio/Setup folder, for example: â€œF:AudioSetupâ€ is where my driver CD is located so I chose that as where it should be applied. Your directory may differ because it may be on your C: drive or desktop. 








3. To being the install, run the START.exe in driver CD folder, located at /CTrun/Start.exe. Installation will start, follow the on screen directions should take about anywhere from 2-8 minutes depending on how fast your computer is. Once everything is installed, restart your computer. Once restarted your sound should be working and lots of Creative Labs junk to compliment it.

4. If you are an Audigy 2 user, install all downloaded Creative updates (*driver updates in order of oldest to latest*) from the Creative site, restart the necessary number of times and skip to step 6. If you are not using an Audigy 2 continue to step 5.

5. The CTCOMP patch must also be applied to driver updates (not application updates) and installed oldest to latest. To do so, you must extract the actual .exe update files with WinRAR the same way you did the driver CD. Right click on the file, select â€œextract filesâ€¦â€ and select the directory to where you want it extracted. The using the CTCOMP patch, select the folder of the extracted update (just the root directory not any subfolders within) and click next. Do this for all driver updates and *install them in order of oldest to latest.*








6. To get the equalizer to work, after installing everything and verifying your sound is working, restart the computer in safe mode. Once booted, apply the patch.exe file. Verify the directory for your Creative folder (i.e. C







rogram filescreative) and all files should be patched successfully.

7 (optional). Extract Ctpanel.zip to windowssystem32, and a new link in your control should appear as "Creative Audio Control Panel". *For Live users, after extracting the file, navigate to windowssystem32 and find the YourCPL.txt. Open this text file and edit the line:
"C







rogram FilesCreativeSBAudigy2ProgramWDMCOMMONCtPane l.exe" (without quotations)

*and change it to:*
"C







rogram FilesCreativeProgramWDMCOMMONCtPanel.exe"(wit hout quotations).*

Everything should work[...]


I'd really like some feedback since I have no EMU 10k1 card to test on. Hope you'll find it useful,

D.


----------



## Hueristic

All these links fail.

Quote:



ISO version(special thanks to DVDKingdom) and 1 disk version (special thanks to BONEHEAD)
http://file.mydrivers.com/sound/A2zsDrvDisc.ISO
ftp://BONEHEAD:[email protected]/Audig2%20ZS.rar*DOWN

You do need both the 4 disk and 1 disk version of the Audigy 2 ZS CD, just different mirrors.

CTCOMP.exe compatibility patch

This is a more updated version; this link should be alive permanently and fast (thanks to DVDKingdom and Down1oader)

http://members.aol.com/dvdking2001/Pub/ctcomp.exe
http://www.surana.plus.com/stuff/ctcomp.exe


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


All these links fail.


One of them works, the last one you posted. Unfortunately the .iso link doesn't work... I'll find something


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragosmp*


One of them works, the last one you posted. Unfortunately the .iso link doesn't work... I'll find something
















































So should I use the updated link with the iso? Those links don't work either.









Edit: Hey we should add these files to mega's thread for file hosting here.


----------



## pez

I'm finally going to try this out...but even Creative's stock drivers arent' able to recognize my sound card somehow. That's strange because Vista automatically named the device SB Audigy...*sigh*.


----------



## dragosmp

Hey guys,

I can confirm the modd works on Windows Server 2008 x64 Enterprise... for whoever might be interested. All you'd need to do is to install the modded Vista x64 drivers and you're good to go. With a friend we've installed a Live! on one of the network servers that he has in an office and it went quite well under an Admin account.

D.


----------



## nyder

I have the usb model of the Audigy 2, can't recall what it's letters were, but it's install disk should be similiar to the iso that isn't available, if thats all that was on it.

I have a emu10k1 sb 5.1 live! that i'm going to try this on.

if i can use the install files from my disk, i'll upload it somewhere


----------



## rx7i2

So is there no way to get the crystalizer to work on an Audigy SE?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyder* 
I have the usb model of the Audigy 2, can't recall what it's letters were, but it's install disk should be similiar to the iso that isn't available, if thats all that was on it.

I have a emu10k1 sb 5.1 live! that i'm going to try this on.

if i can use the install files from my disk, i'll upload it somewhere

Thanks nyder, it would be a real cool thing to do. Hope it works!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7i2* 
So is there no way to get the crystalizer to work on an Audigy SE?

Yes it is, it's the first post modd. Does it not work on your card?


----------



## pez

I've got the X-Fi drivers installed...crystallizer didn't come with the driver package for me, but I'm satisfied with my sound card either way lol.


----------



## lunan1t4

hello, i have tried everything from the original daniek k, to modded .79 to the newest .80

my question is...why no x-fi content? (crytalizer,x-fi 3d, etc)

my card is SB Audigy Value (looking to enable crytalizer in vista 32bit..)

and crytalizer unlocker doesnt work in my card too, even though i have x-fi panel

thanks


----------



## pez

I'm actually quite interested in the Crystallizer now as it did not come with mine either.


----------



## tombom

Ah sweet. I just upgraded from onboard audio to an SE 24 bit Audigy card. Hope these drivers will add a good boost to what I bought in the box. Thanks man.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunan1t4* 
hello, i have tried everything from the original daniek k, to modded .79 to the newest .80

my question is...why no x-fi content? (crytalizer,x-fi 3d, etc)

my card is SB Audigy Value (looking to enable crytalizer in vista 32bit..)

and crytalizer unlocker doesnt work in my card too, even though i have x-fi panel

thanks

The unlocker isn't supposed to work, unless you have an EMU card. If you have a P17 based card, scroll a bit below in the post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
I'm actually quite interested in the Crystallizer now as it did not come with mine either.

Hey guys, so I've just installed Windows 7 x64 Ultimate and I can confirm the modd works. However, I've seen the same thing: no Crystalizer, no 3D







although everywhere it says I have the X-Fi Xtreme Audio.
The sound is nice I guess, but without the Crystalizer and 3D I don't really see the point in the modd. I have put the .80 drivers on W7, before this I had the .79 on XP SP3 which had all the bells and whistles... I'll test other drivers as soon as I can, hopefully today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
Ah sweet. I just upgraded from onboard audio to an SE 24 bit Audigy card. Hope these drivers will add a good boost to what I bought in the box. Thanks man.

Hey mate, up until now everything worked real well but for some reason we can't seem to enable the goodies with the latest modded driver releases. Anyways, hope you'll like it.


----------



## pez

Well keep us updated







.


----------



## dragosmp

I've found some older drivers, .78 and .79, and I'll give them a go on W7 X64. Cheers!


----------



## dragosmp

BTW, sorry for double posting, but does anyone want to try these drivers? I have an incredibly slow download, it's gonna take an hour to get 80MB, so if you're in a hurry:
http://rapidshare.com/files/15189607...a_4_2.rar.html


----------



## dragosmp

Update3:
Evrica! I found them. So, I downloaded 6 drivers that are supposed to be good for the modd. Well, the fifth worked, but unfortunately I didn't track where I got it from...

Long story short: I have the driver and I'm uploading it to Rapidshare, but this isn't gonna be a stable link. If any one that reads this thread can upload it somewhere so that anyone can download the file, he/she'll have my and many other's ethernal gratitude (and rep+ of course). It's around 65MB.

The driver has been tested on Windows 7 X64 and has CMSS, 3D, Crystalizer and all the goodies.

Click to download, feedback much appreciated.


----------



## pez

I'm going to do this when I get home and I will let you know if it does it for Vista x64. I hope it does, cause I wanna test out these features. I'd love to laugh at everyone who says their x-fi pwns my audigy se







.


----------



## dragosmp

The truth is that with this modd this is one sweet 20$ investment









Cheers


----------



## pez

I downloaded the driver you linked and now the crystalizer is showing up too







thanks!


----------



## C!rkus

I have this old Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 card lying around the house. Would this work for the mod? Its from like 2001...

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ter,368-6.html


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C!rkus* 
I have this old Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 card lying around the house. Would this work for the mod? Its from like 2001...

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ter,368-6.html

At post 61 there is a modd for the audigy EMU10K1 cards, which are basically the same as your card. If it will work, I don't know, you'll just have to try it. Cheers!


----------



## C!rkus

All links are down in steps 1 & 2 in post 61.

Also none of the websites with the EQ patch in step 3 are still hosting it...

I cant get any other information from the links under "Hidden Creative Audio Control Panel" to work either.

I think a couple of these links are down for maintenance...


----------



## lunan1t4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragosmp*


Update3:
Evrica! I found them. So, I downloaded 6 drivers that are supposed to be good for the modd. Well, the fifth worked, but unfortunately I didn't track where I got it from...

Long story short: I have the driver and I'm uploading it to Rapidshare, but this isn't gonna be a stable link. If any one that reads this thread can upload it somewhere so that anyone can download the file, he/she'll have my and many other's ethernal gratitude (and rep+ of course). It's around 65MB.

The driver has been tested on Windows 7 X64 and has CMSS, 3D, Crystalizer and all the goodies.

Click to download, feedback much appreciated.


trying them now...if this work...COOL
thanks for your hard work (btw how to give rep anyway?)

downloading...at 2 %...my line network got problem in the middle...100% packet loss...quite an ...archivement i have to say...










old traceroute, but same result >.>


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunan1t4* 
trying them now...if this work...COOL
thanks for your hard work (btw how to give rep anyway?)

downloading...at 2 %...my line network got problem in the middle...100% packet loss...quite an ...archivement i have to say...










old traceroute, but same result >.>

To +rep someone you go near the bottom of their name under their avatar, and right above the postbits. It will say REP+ and you just click on that. Make sure to leave them a nice message, then hit submit







.


----------



## C!rkus

I am unable to find a link with the "CTCOMP.exe patch " or the "EQ patch" as the ones listed in post 61 are down.

Anyone have these links working!? THx!


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunan1t4* 
trying them now...if this work...COOL
thanks for your hard work (btw how to give rep anyway?)

downloading...at 2 %...my line network got problem in the middle...100% packet loss...quite an ...archivement i have to say...

old traceroute, but same result >.>

It works for me, keep trying









Quote:


Originally Posted by *C!rkus* 
I am unable to find a link with the "CTCOMP.exe patch " or the "EQ patch" as the ones listed in post 61 are down.

Anyone have these links working!? THx!

Here's another way to do it, but you'll need a fair amount of Creative drivers that are more or less hard to find:

Quote:

What you will want to do is this... (this is my setup, and works flawlessly)...

1) Download complete Audigy CD (drivers+applications, ~300mb)
2) Download latest Audigy2 drivers from soundblaster.com
3) Download latest application updates from soundblaster.com
4) ** Key to success **: find a program called ctcomp.exe, it will patch any driver to work on any creative card.
5) Run ctcomp.exe in the Audigy CD folder, install Audigy drivers+programs full, reboot
6) Run ctcomp.exe in the updated Audigy2 driver folder, install Audigy2 driver update, reboot
7) Install any program updates you'd like (ie. speaker settings, surround mixer)
8) Enjoy EAX HD ! plus (supposedly)better sound and system resource usage.

-Note: please do not install the Speaker Calibrator (doh!) or the EAX control panel, because apparently they do not work with the Live! series of cards, and will prevent the other Creative apps from working properly.
source


----------



## pez

I have to admit even after getting the Crystallizer and 3D I still don't use them lol. The Crystallizer IMO is the worst thing that can be done, and it makes me glad that I never bought an X-Fi card. The Crystallizer does the same exact thing that WMP11 does when you turn up the volume. It automatically attenuates really hard hitting bass notes, which is terrrrrrible. I have a set of floorstanding speakers that can definitely handle all the bass, but the Crystallizer....bleh.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
I have to admit even after getting the Crystallizer and 3D I still don't use them lol. The Crystallizer IMO is the worst thing that can be done, and it makes me glad that I never bought an X-Fi card. The Crystallizer does the same exact thing that WMP11 does when you turn up the volume. It automatically attenuates really hard hitting bass notes, which is terrrrrrible. I have a set of floorstanding speakers that can definitely handle all the bass, but the Crystallizer....bleh.

It happens, but you can giggle the slider a bit to find your optimum. I use it, as my Logitech x530 have an unusually strong bass that is attenuated a bit by the Crystalizer, but also by the bass redirection tool (placed it at 75Hz in stead of the default 60Hz).


----------



## lunan1t4

IT WORKS...damn man...you are so ... GREAT XD

now using cystalizer and cmss 3d...wew...this is kewl.

btw pez...try using it for games...especially those with good sound (ex:The Last Remnant). you will feel the difference XD

btw if you are using headphone...and calibrate the equalizer a bit (change it into powerful mode config in realtek HD [5,6,3.5,1.4,-3,-2.1,2,3.3,5,7] in equalizer panel, all in dB ) plus add cmss 3d and+ bass boost (3.5-6 dB) +crystallizer+92khz sampling 24 bit (dont forget to change in creative control panel AND vista sound panel [right click speaker, playback, speaker, and the last tab..coz even though i change it in creative...still stuck at 48khz in vista.)...i bet you dont wanna go back to onboard sound XD (for as cheap as $20 for SB Value XD)

once more...thanks


----------



## dragosmp

I'll try these setting myself, cheers


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragosmp*


It happens, but you can giggle the slider a bit to find your optimum. I use it, as my Logitech x530 have an unusually strong bass that is attenuated a bit by the Crystalizer, but also by the bass redirection tool (placed it at 75Hz in stead of the default 60Hz).


You know, I forgot about that bass thing. I'll have to see if that does something. I had those same Logitech's before I got my Cerwin Vega D-3's and yes, they have an outstanding amount of bass.


----------



## C!rkus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragosmp*


Here's another way to do it, but you'll need a fair amount of Creative drivers that are more or less hard to find:

source


Is there a link to ctcomp.exe here that im missing :/ ???

EDIT: I finally found a link to ctcomp here:

http://icrontic.com/forum/showthread.php?t=332

Its attached in the second post from the top. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## pez

Yeah I tried the 3D thing and it gave a little of that bass drop affect to it too. I instantly turned it off. Either way, this card actually has quite an improvement over onboard sound if you have a nice set of speakers.


----------



## cyberspyder

Can you explicitly state in your OP that this does not turn it into an exact copy of the X-FI, but only an 'imitation'?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberspyder*


Can you explicitly state in your OP that this does not turn it into an exact copy of the X-FI, but only an 'imitation'?


Actually it's an exact and identical copy of the X-Fi Xtreme Audio. The only difference would be it can't modd the box it came with to put a picture of the X-Fi, this would have to be on another thread.


----------



## pez

LOL. Nice.


----------



## cyberspyder

NO it isn't..the SNR is different and so is the frequency response...this cannot be changed through a simple driver upgrade...it's the electronics (physical). Not to mention the addition of caps in the X-Fi...


----------



## marknotk

awsome, thanks!


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* 
NO it isn't..the SNR is different and so is the frequency response...this cannot be changed through a simple driver upgrade...it's the electronics (physical).

I agree with that, the SNR is somewhat better for the X-Fi Xtreme Audio then for the modded X-Fi. The frequency resmonse is though very similar, they didn't change that many components on the card. Still, what does this bring a potential low end sound card user and reader of this thread?
You'll probably agree that the difference in signal quality between the stock x-fi and the modded x-fi is small. It's so small that you'd have to put some pretty decent sound system and liaison cables just to notice it. Then the question is, since you've spent this much on the sound system, wouldn't it make sense to get at least a 90$ Xonar?
Cheers


----------



## lunan1t4

well...as far as i know...the modded driver works and enable all the goodies (albeit its running on your processor power instead of the soundcard)
for example : SB X-Fi Go. do this deliver great sound?yes, but in expense of CPU processing. its just impossible to actually create sound as good as X-Fi titanium (but still branded X-Fi nonetheless)

X-Fi is just a label from creative saying that their soundcard is good. it doesnt specify whether the inside are just p17 chip or the actual X-Fi chip. even my soundcard has the X-Fi label (those sticker)

just my opinion, the difference between Audigy and X-Fi is just down to the processing power of the chip and the ability to filter noise and clean audio. X-Fi capacitor are top notch, audigy is lower quality. nonetheless, creative software and driver are quite smart. those with lower processing power of the chip, get their actual software processing in the CPU, and the one who use X-Fi chip, will process it in the card itself.

btw for those who dont like crystallizer, or cmss-3d, well its comes down to the preference and... your audio file. i listened to various digital song i have, with crystallizer and cmss-3d on, and i can say this. the quality of the enhancement depends on the song. some song are turning bad if you enhance them (ex:josh groban song, rely heavily on vocal, ugly if you turn on the enhancement >.>) but some song benefits from them (ex: the last remnant "Reversal"







song. i just...







on the increased fidelity )

just fine tune it to your liking really









edit:look at EAX too. all audigy emulate eax in the CPU instead, X-Fi uses its own chip to accelerate EAX

another edit:check your song too. i recently notice on my headset that some song are just "Mono" albeit stereo package. (means that you getting same sound on the left and right.). this kind of song ruin the CMSS 3D. (try...you will notice immediately..)

Cheers


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunan1t4* 
well...as far as i know...the modded driver works and enable all the goodies (albeit its running on your processor power instead of the soundcard)
for example : SB X-Fi Go. do this deliver great sound?yes, but in expense of CPU processing. its just impossible to actually create sound as good as X-Fi titanium (but still branded X-Fi nonetheless)

X-Fi is just a label from creative saying that their soundcard is good. it doesnt specify whether the inside are just p17 chip or the actual X-Fi chip. even my soundcard has the X-Fi label (those sticker)

just my opinion, the difference between Audigy and X-Fi is just down to the processing power of the chip and the ability to filter noise and clean audio. X-Fi capacitor are top notch, audigy is lower quality. nonetheless, creative software and driver are quite smart. those with lower processing power of the chip, get their actual software processing in the CPU, and the one who use X-Fi chip, will process it in the card itself.

btw for those who dont like crystallizer, or cmss-3d, well its comes down to the preference and... your audio file. i listened to various digital song i have, with crystallizer and cmss-3d on, and i can say this. the quality of the enhancement depends on the song. some song are turning bad if you enhance them (ex:josh groban song, rely heavily on vocal, ugly if you turn on the enhancement >.>) but some song benefits from them (ex: the last remnant "Reversal"







song. i just...







on the increased fidelity )

just fine tune it to your liking really









edit:look at EAX too. all audigy emulate eax in the CPU instead, X-Fi uses its own chip to accelerate EAX

another edit:check your song too. i recently notice on my headset that some song are just "Mono" albeit stereo package. (means that you getting same sound on the left and right.). this kind of song ruin the CMSS 3D. (try...you will notice immediately..)

Cheers


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
I agree with that, the SNR is somewhat better for the X-Fi Xtreme Audio then for the modded X-Fi. The frequency resmonse is though very similar, they didn't change that many components on the card. Still, what does this bring a potential low end sound card user and reader of this thread?
You'll probably agree that the difference in signal quality between the stock x-fi and the modded x-fi is small. It's so small that you'd have to put some pretty decent sound system and liaison cables just to notice it. Then the question is, since you've spent this much on the sound system, wouldn't it make sense to get at least a 90$ Xonar?
Cheers

I agree with both cases...its more of a Cover Your Ass incase someone comes running and complains his Audigy/Live! is not a X-Fi, like the last thread about this very topic...


----------



## linkinparkfan007

well the winodws 7 drivers for 64 bit work completely fine


----------



## elderfoster

Hey guys I clicked on the very first link to download the mod for Audigy SE -> X-fi Xtreme, but the website says that the download is not available since the maximum number of downloads has been reached.

Does anyone know of an alternate method of downloading this mod? Or is it possible to email it to me perhaps? I don't think the file is very big and I've downloaded it before but reformatted and lost the file.

Let me know, thanks.

http://rapidshare.com/files/21545038...ivers.exe.html


----------



## dragosmp

Hey mate, I'm working on it. By tomorrow a link should be available. The problem is that the original drivers that hold all the goodies are no longer available from the original sources, so I have to improvise.


----------



## Mr. Stroker

I just tried earlier today and got the same. You can find some on demoniod. That is what I am using.


----------



## elderfoster

Sounds good guys thanks


----------



## dragosmp

Hey guys, timw4mail is kind enough to host the driver on his file server, here's the link:

http://timshomepage.net/downloads/Au...MODdrivers.exe

I'll update the first post with this link and another mirror that hopefully will hold for a while.


----------



## elderfoster

Yea that worked thanks guys


----------



## kgd1

Thanks everything works....Awesome!! +1 rep


----------



## philhalo66

is their any way this will work on a sound blaster live 5.1?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


is their any way this will work on a sound blaster live 5.1?


Nope, sorry. If it's any comfort, you probably still have a better sound than our pseudo X-Fi's


----------



## walkajog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragosmp*


Update3:
Evrica! I found them. So, I downloaded 6 drivers that are supposed to be good for the modd. Well, the fifth worked, but unfortunately I didn't track where I got it from...

Long story short: I have the driver and I'm uploading it to Rapidshare, but this isn't gonna be a stable link. If any one that reads this thread can upload it somewhere so that anyone can download the file, he/she'll have my and many other's ethernal gratitude (and rep+ of course). It's around 65MB.

The driver has been tested on Windows 7 X64 and has CMSS, 3D, Crystalizer and all the goodies.

Click to download, feedback much appreciated.


I clicked on the link to download the W7 driver with all the goodies, but the website says that the download is not available. Any mirror ? Thanks


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *walkajog* 
I clicked on the link to download the W7 driver with all the goodies, but the website says that the download is not available. Any mirror ? Thanks











Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
Hey guys, timw4mail is kind enough to host the driver on his file server, here's the link:

http://timshomepage.net/downloads/Au...MODdrivers.exe

I'll update the first post with this link and another mirror that hopefully will hold for a while.


----------



## Turboforik

Thanks! It works perfectly! That drivers sound great! I'm very happy, Daniel is a great man, and thanks to you, dragosmp, we all can enjoy this version of stable drivers!
One more time, THANK YOU!


----------



## dragosmp

glad it worked


----------



## tombom

I'm actually a little unsure I installed this correctly. What exactly would I do in order to put everything I need on the Audigy SE?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
I'm actually a little unsure I installed this correctly. What exactly would I do in order to put everything I need on the Audigy SE?

You should simply install the driver I linked in stead of whatever you had before. This would install the X-Fi drivers and software and will make your card 99.99% an X-Fi Xtreme Audio. You can check if it worked in the sound manager, where it should be written X-Fi Xtreme Audion in stead of Audigy SE.


----------



## tombom

Ah, okay. It says X-fi but I installed my CD drivers before I did the mod, so I think I'll wipe and reinstall.


----------



## WannabeArchimedes

I just stumbled on this thread - Just so I'm clear, is an Audigy Platinum equal to Audigy 24 bit for the purposes of this driver mod?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
Ah, okay. It says X-fi but I installed my CD drivers before I did the mod, so I think I'll wipe and reinstall.

It's ok actually, I did the same the first time. As I said, even if you had the stock drivers, install the modded ones, and they should replace the old ones. Afterwardssearch the Creative folder in the start menu, and there you should find all the goodies.
Now a clean install is probably better, but it's not mandatory.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannabeArchimedes* 
I just stumbled on this thread - Just so I'm clear, is an Audigy Platinum equal to Audigy 24 bit for the purposes of this driver mod?

Nope, the Audigy Platinum has an EMU chip, so basically it's a lot more powerful than a 24 bit. You should try the modd for Audigy EMU chips, it's in the "Aftermath" section in the first post, one or two OCN members managed to install the X-Fi specific software with that modd.


----------



## tombom

Yeah, I did a clean install and I was like "What! There's a crystalizer?"


----------



## MOCAMBO

Ok just to clear something out. Do I have to install the modded sb 24bit drivers in the toolbox and THEN install the x-fi drivers over them?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO*


Ok just to clear something out. Do I have to install the modded sb 24bit drivers in the toolbox and THEN install the x-fi drivers over them?


Nope, you install only the modded drivers


----------



## MOCAMBO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragosmp*


Nope, you install only the modded drivers










ah ok Thanks.

Also do you think you can put better hosts? All the links you put are either dead or giving me 9kbps.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO*


ah ok Thanks.

Also do you think you can put better hosts? All the links you put are either dead or giving me 9kbps.


Glad it's clearer. For me both links work fine, I've reached 200kB/s on ziddu, for now I can't do better. Maybe your link is a bit slow, too


----------



## FieryCoD

I currently have Daniel_K's drivers for Vista for my Audigy card. But, when I install this, it says my sound card isn't supported. It's an Audigy though, right?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FieryCoD*


I currently have Daniel_K's drivers for Vista for my Audigy card. But, when I install this, it says my sound card isn't supported. It's an Audigy though, right?


Audigy 24bit, not 2 or 4or ZS. What card do you have?


----------



## dragosmp

Hey guys,

Timw4mail's home server has hosted one of the mirrors for a few weeks, but it seems the additional traffic bricked his internet connection (we have a popular modd here), so he asked me to take it down. A big thanks to Tim who helped us when all the mirrors were down









... today I've managed to find some mirrors with the help of some friends, hope they'll be stable. Cheers!


----------



## MOCAMBO

Hey I got the driver working, but my mic doesnt seem to be responding....now does this mod not support any voice input or anything ? Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO* 
Hey I got the driver working, but my mic doesnt seem to be responding....now does this mod not support any voice input or anything ? Or am I doing something wrong?

There must be the mic which is by default disabled. To enable it, try looking in the Volume Control (start/programs/accessories/volumeconrtol) and also in the Creative Control pannel. My mic is working, though I don't remember if it was on by default or I just enabled it afterward.


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragosmp*


Audigy 24bit, not 2 or 4or ZS. What card do you have?


I have the Audigy Gamer card.


----------



## myfreelog

for those with a sound blaster live 5.1 or similar, could you try this driver and tell me if crystalizer is available with it?

http://forums.creative.com/creativel...read.id=140948

Thanks


----------



## bad_haze

Already posted:

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ur-audigy.html


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FieryCoD*


I have the Audigy Gamer card.


Hey mate. You won't be actually be able to "turn" your card in an X-Fi because your card is just better than what this modd is targettting. However, there is a way you can enable all the features of an X-fi. Look at my sig, there's a link to a post on how to do it for an Audigy EMU card (like yours). I haven't tested it, but some OCN members reported it working.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myfreelog*


for those with a sound blaster live 5.1 or similar, could you try this driver and tell me if crystalizer is available with it?

http://forums.creative.com/creativel...read.id=140948

Thanks


Maybe you should start a thread, this one has Audigy SE written all over it







If not, then free bump.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bad_haze*


Already posted:

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ur-audigy.html


I haven't seen that at the time I posted the modd 6 months ago







Even if that still works, I really doubt it has all the goodies. I had to search a bit for this driver, as recently you can no longer find CMSS and 3D in the modded drivers for some reason.


----------



## bad_haze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
Hey mate. You won't be actually be able to "turn" your card in an X-Fi because your card is just better than what this modd is targettting. However, there is a way you can enable all the features of an X-fi. Look at my sig, there's a link to a post on how to do it for an Audigy EMU card (like yours). I haven't tested it, but some OCN members reported it working.

Maybe you should start a thread, this one has Audigy SE written all over it







If not, then free bump.

I haven't seen that at the time I posted the modd 6 months ago







Even if that still works, I really doubt it has all the goodies. I had to search a bit for this driver, as recently you can no longer find CMSS and 3D in the modded drivers for some reason.

Yeah that's cool, this thread is a nicely cleaned up guide. I like it.


----------



## Turboforik

Hello everybody!
Does this mod work in win7 x32? I have audigy se modded by this driver into x-fi extreme audio (in vista x32 lol). In win 7 x64 it works, but I have some other issues (with radmin, rivatuner etc.)
Installing this mod in win 7 x32 causes bsod. Is there a sollution?

p.s. sorry for my terrible english.


----------



## Manyak

I know this has probably been asked, but I've got this old Audigy 1 card but I have no idea which model it is.

Would I have to actually install it to see what it comes up as in device manager or is there an easier way to tell?


----------



## Turboforik

Try "everest".
Or use device manager and google your device id.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turboforik* 
Try "everest".
Or use device manager and google your device id.

What I mean is without plugging it in







. It's in my spare parts bin.


----------



## Turboforik

lol sorry








Can you upload a photo of your sound card? I'll try to recognize it


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turboforik*


lol sorry








Can you upload a photo of your sound card? I'll try to recognize it


----------



## Turboforik

I think, it's creative audigy 1 (model on pcb is sb0090). Captain Obvious says, that you can try these drivers (in post #1)


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turboforik*


I think, it's creative audigy 1 (model on pcb is sb0090). Captain Obvious says, that you can try these drivers (in post #1)










Well that much I knew (that it was an Audigy 1), but from what I understood from the post was that it only worked with certain models of it - namely the models with the CA-0106 processor on it. So - any idea if it uses that or the EMU10k1/EMU10k2? Because it's not printed on the chip.


----------



## Turboforik

Then you'll have to plug it in. It'll take 10 min. of your time. Creative has made a lot of sound cards with different chips and it's very hard to say which one you own. Just try to install the mod pack and see what will happen.


----------



## Manyak

Guess that's what I'll do then :/


----------



## dragosmp

The post 1 modd concerns a few cards that have basically the same PCB, slightly different passive circuitry (caps and res) and the same core chip. What I see on that picture seems a lot more complex than my Audigy SE, it actually looks higher grade. My







is that is an Audigy 1 based on EMU10K1, so the post 1 modd wouldn't work.
You could plug it in and give it a go though, no harm in that (if you make a restore point before plugging it).

About the Win7 x86, I really don't know why it doesn't work. I have the W7 X64, had XP x86 and Vista x86, it did work. The problem could be somewhere else.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragosmp*


The post 1 modd concerns a few cards that have basically the same PCB, slightly different passive circuitry (caps and res) and the same core chip. What I see on that picture seems a lot more complex than my Audigy SE, it actually looks higher grade. My







is that is an Audigy 1 based on EMU10K1, so the post 1 modd wouldn't work.
You could plug it in and give it a go though, no harm in that (if you make a restore point before plugging it).


Thanks.









I'm gonna plug it in and find out for sure.


----------



## ltrevo

can op please find another host for me.. because i have problem download from both the link


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltrevo*


can op please find another host for me.. because i have problem download from both the link


Hey mate, just updated the first mirror, try it now.


----------



## Insomniac89

Hello Everyone, new to the forums.

About half-or-so a year ago my X-Fi xtreme audio died on me (unable to post computer with it installed) and reverted to an old Audigy 2 (regular OEM) that was handed to me from my brother.

I have been going through this forum thoroughly and it seems that it should work for my soundcard, although the guide was intended for vista, im using XP (SP3 x86). From post 148 it should work with my OS correct? Following the guide, using the correct drivers, i cannot seem to install the crystalizer unlocker, it says its not a valid win32 app. I am hoping that someone can give me a hand.

My Card is an Audigy 2 OEM
i will provide anything else you need, just need some help, also im a webmaster and will be happy if anyone needs a place to grab a copy of these files


----------



## ltrevo

the 1st link seem worked but very low download speed
Hope the op can host it at rapidshare.. thx


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Insomniac89*


Hello Everyone, new to the forums.

About half-or-so a year ago my X-Fi xtreme audio died on me (unable to post computer with it installed) and reverted to an old Audigy 2 (regular OEM) that was handed to me from my brother.

I have been going through this forum thoroughly and it seems that it should work for my soundcard, although the guide was intended for vista, im using XP (SP3 x86). From post 148 it should work with my OS correct? Following the guide, using the correct drivers, i cannot seem to install the crystalizer unlocker, it says its not a valid win32 app. I am hoping that someone can give me a hand.

My Card is an Audigy 2 OEM
i will provide anything else you need, just need some help, also im a webmaster and will be happy if anyone needs a place to grab a copy of these files


Which Audigy 2?


----------



## Insomniac89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Which Audigy 2?


Just the regular Audigy 2, not ZS or anything, plain Audigy 2


----------



## dragosmp

Hey mate, have you followed the steps described in the post? There I linked to daniel_k's blog, if the mirrors posted aren't up to date you can try the updated ones on the blog.
This mod has been tested for the Audigy 2 ZS and apparently it is working, but there's no reason you can't install it on yours, since your card also has an EMU10k2 chip.


----------



## Insomniac89

Yep, i did follow those instructions, as mentioned before, when trying to install the crystalizerunlocker, i get an error saying it is not a valid win32 application. ill try once again and let you know.


----------



## Insomniac89

Yeah, I have followed every step correctly, I believe that this CrystalizerUnlocker works only for Vista (which supports the emulation) so bad news for XP users









I had also tried this with a quick vista install i just did (not activated yet







) and it worked perfectly, maybe when i make the jump to Windows 7 if i still have this, ill give it a whirl


----------



## dragosmp

Well since we're at it, you may as well get win 7, you'll probably like it.


----------



## dragosmp

Following requests from the public I've updated the mirrors to download the driver. Thanks for the interest guys, now it should work a little better.


----------



## vin123321

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Insomniac89* 
Yeah, I have followed every step correctly, I believe that this CrystalizerUnlocker works only for Vista (which supports the emulation) so bad news for XP users









I had also tried this with a quick vista install i just did (not activated yet







) and it worked perfectly, maybe when i make the jump to Windows 7 if i still have this, ill give it a whirl

The CrystalizerUnlocker doesn't work in Vista X64 apparently as I cannot get it going :\\

EDIT: Using Audigy 2 ZS Platnuim. Anyone having this issue?


----------



## justadude

Hey all, had an old regular Audigy 24-bit card that I thought I'd try this on. I installed the card and tried this, got some error that I thought was the 'driver not signed' or verified or whatever, then clicked some other thing about windows fixing files, and now my audio's FUBAR. I get the following error:

"The file "ksuser.dll" on windows driver cabinet is needed."

I tried reinstalling the realtek drivers, and I get the same error.

Can anyone help me fix this? I'd be greatly appreciative!
~jd


----------



## vin123321

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justadude* 
Hey all, had an *old regular Audigy 24-bit card* that I thought I'd try this on. I installed the card and tried this, got some error that I thought was the 'driver not signed' or verified or whatever, then clicked some other thing about windows fixing files, and now my audio's FUBAR. I get the following error:

"The file "ksuser.dll" on windows driver cabinet is needed."
*
I tried reinstalling the realtek drivers, and I get the same error.*

Can anyone help me fix this? I'd be greatly appreciative!
~jd

Did you disable your onboard soundcard before you attempted to install the custom drivers? As well to this did you remove the Audigy card before you tried reinstalling your onboard drivers...


----------



## justadude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vin123321* 
Did you disable your onboard soundcard before you attempted to install the custom drivers? As well to this did you remove the Audigy card before you tried reinstalling your onboard drivers...

Yep and Yep. Uninstalled the realtek drivers > safe mode > driver cleaner > reboot > shut down > installed card > installed modified drivers > FAIL.

tried to uninstall mod drivers...except that I really couldn't > safe mode > driver cleaner > shut down > card removed > reboot > realtek driver install > more FAIL.

Update: I sucked it up and downloaded a ksuser.dll file. It still brought up the error, however it this time gave me the option to continue the install without copying the file. The audio is now working, but now I'm wondering if I should back up crucial files and reinstall windows all together.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justadude* 
Update: I sucked it up and downloaded a ksuser.dll file. It still brought up the error, however it this time gave me the option to continue the install without copying the file. The audio is now working, but now I'm wondering if I should back up crucial files and reinstall windows all together.

About having two soundcards installed at the same time, due to some problems I had to turn on my realtek onboard sound. I wasn't in the mood to open up the rig, so I have left the audigy 24bit (modded) inside. As a result, now I have 2 soundcards installed with the drivers and all, and still no conflict.

Now when installing the driver (or any driver for that matter) there is the possibility the one who made it, didn't send it to microsoft for certification. Dalinel_k didn't do it with this modded driver for obvious reasons. You can install it even if not certified.

Since you didn't and broken your Win install, I'd try two things: first one try to find a System Restore point previous to all this mess; second if this doesn't work a clean install would certainly help. You can install the modd like any other driver by clicking yes yes yes accept and whatever it takes to make it work, the past experience shows it is not at fault for corrupting your windows install.


----------



## ///M3

I bought an Audigy SE at Walmart to replace the onboard sound in my new computer I built since it sounded awful.

Since then it has worked great and sounded good. I installed the drivers and with the X-Fi crystalizer on I definitely notice a difference. Of course it is an emulation but it works wonderfully. Everything pops! Vocals, instruments and the bass is enhanced just enough. The CMSS-3D is gimmicky and sounds terrible on music but might sound better when used movies.

Vista Home Premium x64

Creative Audigy SE SB0570


----------



## marknotk

wow, this is awsome !

thanks a lot, it worked great.









i put the cystaliser thing at 100%, but i didnt notice much of a difference.. it was with a FLAC song. prob nothing though..


----------



## grimreeferx09

just to confirm something about the windows 7 drivers, when you guys say cmss 3d is working, you guys mean x-fi cmss 3d, right? or do you guys mean regular cmss? (which would be less amazing)

and im currently using daniel k's driver and crystalizer unlocker on vista 64, will this not work with windows 7?

and why isnt this stickied btw?


----------



## dragosmp

I'm glad this modd is still kicking









Quote:


Originally Posted by *grimreeferx09* 
just to confirm something about the windows 7 drivers, when you guys say cmss 3d is working, you guys mean x-fi cmss 3d, right? or do you guys mean regular cmss 3d? (which would be less amazing)

and im currently using daniel k's driver and crystalizer unlocker on vista 64, will this not work with windows 7?

and why isnt this stickied btw?

If you refer to the Audigy 24bit/Live! modd, then yes, it's the X-Fi CMSS 3D. If you use the Audigy 2ZS modd to unlock the crystalizer, if it works on Vista 64 (as others have also reported) there's 99% chance it will work on W7, since it's the same basic OS.

I never thought about it, but it would be nice to be stickied. Does anybody else think it should be? If some of you do, post here.


----------



## sgdude

ok i just installed the driver and it works! but i dont see how to use all the x-fi options. i can click on "mixer" but its the same as before. Do i also need to install the crystalizer separately? I have vista x64 and a audigy se.
and this is really cool ive always wanted it, but could never figure it out, so + REP, and yes, sticky it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgdude* 
ok i just installed the driver and it works! but i dont see how to use all the x-fi options. i can click on "mixer" but its the same as before. Do i also need to install the crystalizer separately? I have vista x64 and a audigy se.
and this is really cool ive always wanted it, but could never figure it out, so + REP, and yes, sticky it!!!!!!!!!!!!

About the Crystalizer issue, I have posted a driver that has the Crystalizer, X-Fi CMSS and 3D built-in. You shouldn't have to install anything extra to get to the goodies. This is where this old-ish driver differs from the most recent daniel_k driver, the most recent posted by daniel doesn't have the goodies.


----------



## sgdude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
About the Crystalizer issue, I have posted a driver that has the Crystalizer, X-Fi CMSS and 3D built-in. You shouldn't have to install anything extra to get to the goodies. This is where this old-ish driver differs from the most recent daniel_k driver, the most recent posted by daniel doesn't have the goodies.

I downloaded the driver on the first page of this thread, its posted by you, its the first post of the thread. Should I get a different one? If so where is that?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgdude* 
I downloaded the driver on the first page of this thread, its posted by you, its the first post of the thread. Should I get a different one? If so where is that?

That's the one. If it didn't work, try to reinstall. If it doesn't work with a reinstall, try to remove with driver cleaner pro (in safe mode) the remains of your older drivers and then reinstall this one.


----------



## sgdude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
That's the one. If it didn't work, try to reinstall. If it doesn't work with a reinstall, try to remove with driver cleaner pro (in safe mode) the remains of your older drivers and then reinstall this one.

no IT WORKS. it shows up as X-fi Xtreme Audio...i just dont see where to acess all the cool features. There is also a good chance i could be doing something wrong lol I just dont see where the features are.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgdude* 
no IT WORKS. it shows up as X-fi Xtreme Audio...i just dont see where to acess all the cool features.

That's the thing, if it doesn't have all the goodies, it doesn't really work.
When installing this driver, at some point it will probably say " Do you want to install this xxxx driver, even though the files on your rig are actually newer?" You answer "yes, I want the older files and go to







, I know what I'm doing" (or something like that). So after installing the "older" files, you should have all the goodies. It will ask you a few times this question, just answer each time you prefer the older unsigned drivers.
Chances are you have installed the newer drivers where all has been removed.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgdude* 
no IT WORKS. it shows up as X-fi Xtreme Audio...i just dont see where to acess all the cool features. There is also a good chance i could be doing something wrong lol I just dont see where the features are.

Control Panel -> 32-Bit Items -> Audio Console


----------



## sgdude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Control Panel -> 32-Bit Items -> Audio Console

thanks so much, that worked!!!!! + REP!!!!!!!


----------



## MOCAMBO

I'm still having problems getting my mic to work with this mod, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## dragosmp

Here it works just fine. Without the modd, does it work? If yes, after you installed the drivers, have you activated the mic?


----------



## MOCAMBO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
Here it works just fine. Without the modd, does it work? If yes, after you installed the drivers, have you activated the mic?

activated the mic? what do you mean.


----------



## dragosmp

For example, I had to do this (on 7 x64):
*rightclick on the speaker icon on the taskbar and select "Playback devices"
*afterward click on "recording" tab and select the mic
*click "properties" and then click "enable"

On XP it was even simpler, it was on the "volume control" (start/programs/accessories/). There the mic was always with the "mute" case enabled, you had to simply unclick it.


----------



## MOCAMBO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
For example, I had to do this (on 7 x64):
*rightclick on the speaker icon on the taskbar and select "Playback devices"
*afterward click on "recording" tab and select the mic
*click "properties" and then click "enable"

On XP it was even simpler, it was on the "volume control" (start/programs/accessories/). There the mic was always with the "mute" case enabled, you had to simply unclick it.

I'm gonna give it a try right now, but I'm sure I did all those things but I think i didnt change it through the x-fi console.

Edit:

Ok yea, I went through control panel and all the consoles to make sure it wasn't muted, it still doesnt work. Is there a newer version of this firmware I could try or anything? Or should I just revert back to the original Audigy .


----------



## MOCAMBO

anyone?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
I never thought about it, but it would be nice to be stickied. Does anybody else think it should be? If some of you do, post here.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*















































Thanks for the support!

Now, does anyone have an idea on how to solve MOCAMBO's problem?


----------



## MOCAMBO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragosmp*


Thanks for the support!

Now, does anyone have an idea on how to solve MOCAMBO's problem?


Yes, anyone have any ideas? I'm really close to switching back to my original firmware!


----------



## Chandlermaki

Should this work on an old Live! 5.1 24 bit?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chandlermaki* 
Should this work on an old Live! 5.1 24 bit?

It should, somewhere along the line someone tested it and worked.


----------



## Chandlermaki

Thanks for the quick response, man!


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chandlermaki* 
Thanks for the quick response, man!

I was clicking around, don't mention it.


----------



## }{Alienz}{

Hey. I tried your conversion pack for Audigy SE---> X-Fi Xtreme Audio and while it worked, all the features are not working.
I mean, I have no CMSS, X-Fi Crystalizer, EQ...anything. It says its an X-Fi Xtreme Audio but all the features in the Console launcher are not working. Basically everything except volume controls.

This is only on my Windows 7 x64 partition. My Vista x64 partition it works just fine.

Edit: I saw dragosmp managed to get the sound card to work with the mod to an X-Fi Xtreme Audio under Windows 7 x64 with the features working and posted a link to the driver mod that worked for him. However, that rapidshare link is dead now and the ones on the front page don't work under Windows 7 x64...the features in Console Launcher are all broken.

So please can you reupload your modified Win7 mod driver somewhere? Thx.


----------



## Chilly

The mod worked perfectly, installation was simple, no problems on my end, using Windows XP.


----------



## dragosmp

@Alienz: In your case the problem is the installation, not the driver. The driver is absolutely identical for XP, Vista and Seven. Try uninstalling what you already installed, and when reinstalling right click the driver and select from the menu "Run as admin". It will probably work.

@Chilly:


----------



## }{Alienz}{

So just to be clear. You're saying the mod you posted on the FIRST page of this topic works under Windows 7 x64 with all the features enabled. Meaning in the console launcher I will get the CMSS, EQ, Bass Management, all that to WORK.
So far I only got the volume control from the Console Launcher to work and tried maybe 4 or 5 different versions of the mod including yours (with varying sad results).

EDIT: I'll now sweep the win7 partition of all creative drivers and try installing the mod on the first page once again with Admin privileges. I'll let you know what hahppens though I'm not too hopeful since I had my UAC off before.

EDIT 2: I cleaned the whole system with driver sweeper and uninstalls then proceeded to instrall the drivers with administrator priviliges like you suggested. Same thing happened. Driver and all software installed fine with no errors. All features are STILL broken. I even ran Console Launcher as admin but that didn't help either. I can enable all of the features, its just they don't do anything to the sound (aka broken). I'm attaching a picture of most of the sound settings to prove it.
http://www.mypicx.com/08112009/Sound/
Can you help?
PS: Just to be sure, I repeated the process 2 times. Didn't work 2 times








Have you ever gotten it to work under Windows 7 x64 with all the features working yourself? Or just guessing it should work.


----------



## Padol_Inc

Guys im having a problem installing this driver on my Audigy SB0090...

"Setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system. Please ensure that your product is properly installed before running this Setup program"

and if i try to manually install the driver it gives me the CODE 10 error.. BTW im using Vista 64bit. can anyone help me? thanks


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *}{Alienz}{*


So just to be clear. You're saying the mod you posted on the FIRST page of this topic works under Windows 7 x64 with all the features enabled. Meaning in the console launcher I will get the CMSS, EQ, Bass Management, all that to WORK.
So far I only got the volume control from the Console Launcher to work and tried maybe 4 or 5 different versions of the mod including yours (with varying sad results).

EDIT: I'll now sweep the win7 partition of all creative drivers and try installing the mod on the first page once again with Admin privileges. I'll let you know what hahppens though I'm not too hopeful since I had my UAC off before.

EDIT 2: I cleaned the whole system with driver sweeper and uninstalls then proceeded to instrall the drivers with administrator priviliges like you suggested. Same thing happened. Driver and all software installed fine with no errors. All features are STILL broken. I even ran Console Launcher as admin but that didn't help either. I can enable all of the features, its just they don't do anything to the sound (aka broken). I'm attaching a picture of most of the sound settings to prove it.
http://www.mypicx.com/08112009/Sound/
Can you help?
PS: Just to be sure, I repeated the process 2 times. Didn't work 2 times








Have you ever gotten it to work under Windows 7 x64 with all the features working yourself? Or just guessing it should work.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Padol_Inc*


Guys im having a problem installing this driver on my Audigy SB0090...

"Setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system. Please ensure that your product is properly installed before running this Setup program"

and if i try to manually install the driver it gives me the CODE 10 error.. BTW im using Vista 64bit. can anyone help me? thanks


Hey, I was on holiday, I'll try to catch up.

@Alienz: The driver I posted contains all the goodies inside. By default though when you click it it will install only the driver in Win7 x64 (didn't test on the x86). If you ran the process as admin it should have been fine. If you installed other (aka newer) in stead of this one, then it's perfectly normal what you have. Fron newer mods the goodies are removed.
Now at one point b4 writing this mod I had to reinstall, and I've installed the latest danniel_k modded driver - then I had the surprise of not having the goodies; I've searched thru the catacombs of my HDDs for the driver I have posted, but on that particular install things didn't work well: when installing the driver it kept asking if I want to overwrite the "new files" with the "older versions". I clicked "yes", but didn't quite worked, because once I installed the older drivers I got sound corruption and all kind of crap. I had to reinstall, and if nothing else works for you I suggest to do the same and install only the driver I posted. Hope it works mate.

@Padol_Inc: I'm affraid you have a card that is "too good" for this mod. Your card has another chip (a better one) than the one supported by this mod. Try the Audigy EMU mod, though I'm not too sure that one would work either. You can find more info on your card here:
http://ixbtlabs.com/articles/audigyplatinumex/


----------



## }{Alienz}{

I have removed ALL traces of ANY creative drivers prior to installation of the drivers you posted every time I tried it so I don't think that's the reason.

Try doing it yourself of a win 7 x64 partition and tell me the results. And if you do manage to get it working, please tell me HOW you did that in details if possible. Thx.

PS: 
:::IMPORTANT::: 
I managed to get the Audigy SE to work with ALL X-Fi Xtreme Audio features using a different method. This is for Windows 7 32bit and 64bit versions. Possibly may work for Vista 32bit and 64bit but is UNTESTED. Tested with Windows 7 only for now. I'm told it is a version of Daniel K's 2.0 support pack.

Driver version is newer than the one in this topic: 5.12.1.2016

Installation:
1. REMOVE all previous creative drivers and programs. Use driver sweeper if needed. Can be found on Guru3D.com
2. Extract the package to a directory in your computer (make a new one, preferable on your desktop)
3. Reboot the computer. When it detects the sound card, close the window that is trying to install software for the sound card. This will interupt windows installing drivers for the sound card.
4. Open the folder you extracted the driver to and run Setup.exe. Follow the installation.
5. Reboot into SAFE MODE (Hold F8 as your computer is turned on).
6. In safe mode, open the folder you extracted the driver mod and find CrystalizerUnlocker.exe. Run it and follow instructions.
7. Reboot your computer into normal mode and enjoy your new drivers and sound. Everything in Console Launcher will work.

Driver INSTALLATION DOWNLOAD:
http://rapidshare.com/files/26459401...rtPack_2_0.exe

KNOWN ISSUES:
1. Bass Management under 4.0, 5.1, 6.1, 7.1 setups causes sound crackling. Do not use this features from the Speaker options under those setups. Instead, use the Equilizer and boost the bass frequencies to desired levels. Effect is the same.
2. Console Launcher is very slow to react. It can take up to 10 seconds for some features and menus to react on the console launcher program. They are things you shouldn't really mess with daily however, so, once you set them up, there is no reason to touch them as often.


----------



## dragosmp

I'd like to help you test this, but on my rig (Win 7 x64 RC) the modded driver already works. Unfortunately I can't seem to replicate the issue you're having, all I remember is that I had this similar problem I've described above.
Try running the driver in compatibility mode with Vista x64 and "as admin"... or in Safe Mode after erasing the drivers. A driver can always leave traces (files in the install directory, temp files, something in the Roaming folder, registry entries that "remember" your personal settings). The method above basically is a way to forbid Windows to install any driver it may want to put, but I haven't had this issue.


----------



## }{Alienz}{

Like I said, I got the problem fixed using the method I described above. The driver mod you've posted on this topic doesn't seem to work with Windows 7 no matter what is done but thats fine I guess. You probably used the mod in conjunction with something else to get it working but if you can't remember how you did it...its OK too. As long as it works and it works for me now. Hopefully updated drivers are released soon as well


----------



## Padol_Inc

@dragosmp

Thanks bro.. i just want to use the xFi Console and enable the crystalizer. Its like a plain old soundcard in vista64.. thanks..


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *}{Alienz}{*


Like I said, I got the problem fixed using the method I described above. The driver mod you've posted on this topic doesn't seem to work with Windows 7 no matter what is done but thats fine I guess. You probably used the mod in conjunction with something else to get it working but if you can't remember how you did it...its OK too. As long as it works and it works for me now. Hopefully updated drivers are released soon as well










What is there to say, for me (and many others) the mod works, but if anybody has the same issue you've been having I'll point them towards your post.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Padol_Inc*


@dragosmp

Thanks bro.. i just want to use the xFi Console and enable the crystalizer. Its like a plain old soundcard in vista64.. thanks..


I hope it works for you, I didn't get a lot of feed back on that mod yet, there were only two guys that said it worked until ow.


----------



## Flux

Do these work with the Creative Live 5.1 Digital? (non-dell version)
The card is fairly old but I still love it.


----------



## dragosmp

This is an EMU 10k1 card, so again "too good" for this mod. EMU cards have a much more powerful sound processor then the lowly P17 that powers the cards in this mod. You could try the Crystalizer Unlocker though, worse case scenario it doesn't unlock anything.


----------



## dragosmp

Hey guys, anybody still reading this thread?

I'm having an issue with the modded drivers in Win7 x64. I have no idea since when, but stereo MP3s work only in 2.1 mode - aka the CMSS doesn't work to upmix the stereo to 5.1
I've rolled back to stock Audigy SE drivers and I got the upmix to 5.1 back. Do you have any idea what went wrong with the modded drivers, did it happen to anybody?


----------



## ///M3

Installed on Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit with no problems. Works great!

EDIT: It doesn't work! No Crystalizer, no EAX or 3D. Only volume. I swore it was working before too, strange.


----------



## ///M3

Anyone still use these drivers?

If you run Windows 7 and the crystalizer is functional please post your settings.

Here are mine with a NON functioning crystalizer:

Audigy SE running the 0078 drivers

Windows sound set to 5.1

In the Creative Audio Console I have it set to 5.1, EAX and CMSS-3D are NOT working, the X-Fi crystalizer can be turned on but has NO effect. I have my card set at 96KHz/24 bit.

I have tried the 0079 drivers with no luck. Each install I booted into Safe Mode, uninstalled the drivers used Driver Sweeper to clean the rest of them.


----------



## dragosmp

On my rig they work and I've done nothing special but installing the drivers and setting the same 96kHz/24bit. On the other hand I have the famous X-Fi crackling issues, and unfortunately I can't tune the PCI latency to resolve this issue.
To see if Crystalizer has an effect move the slider from left to right, you should be able to hear something different. About the CMSS-3D it has less noticeable effect anyway, I didn't played very much with them. 
One issue I've noticed with the X-Fi drivers is that sometimes when resuming from Hibernate they loose the CMSS-3D tab altogether and the rear speakers don't work; it happens rarely and a simple reboot solves the issue.


----------



## ///M3

In Vista both EAX and CMSS-3D had a very noticeable effect but now they don't change the sound at all. The crystalizer slider changes nothing either.

You don't think it had anything to do with Microsoft vs. Intel drivers do you? In Vista I was using the included Intel chipset drivers which also installed a few others. Win W7 I'm using the Microsoft drivers because Gigabyte doesn't have any P35 drivers for W7.


----------



## ///M3

Anyone have any luck getting X-Fi to work? Sometimes when I open the audio console all sliders work but they still don't change the sound.

It's really sad because it sounded so good.

There must be something going on with the hardware. Could it be chipset drivers?


----------



## dragosmp

I've noticed something; I'm a user of the "Hibernate" function in stead of start/shut down windows. While using hibernation, after rebooting the sliders (and CMSS for example) don't have any effect; a reboot solves everything.
Bottom line is that I don't use hibernate any more on my rig, and problems are solved; this is a problem that persists with the non-modded drivers.


----------



## Chilly

Daniel_k has updated the drivers, now Windows 7/Vista will have CMSS and among other features fully enabled. Here's the link to more information and the drivers itself









http://forums.creative.com/t5/Sound-...-LS/m-p/533291

Currently installing the drivers, so brb with a update.

Edit: Update

I can confirm that CMSS is indeed, working with stereo surround







on my sig rig.


----------



## ///M3

But there is no X-Fi crystalizer though right?

I'm really frustrated and I can't find the problem. How can the crystalizer work on some machines and not even bee enabled on others. Sound cards are the same, drivers are the same, Windows 7 version is the same.

Does anyone have it working and are using the included Microsoft PCI/chipset drivers?


----------



## dragosmp

I'm gonna test it soon, too bad the Crystalizer only works in the .78 drivers posted on the front page.


----------



## ///M3

I uninstalled the drivers again and this time I went into device manager and removed the sound card from the list. I rebooted, Windows installed an Audigy driver and then I installed the 78 drivers. Now I don't have any crystalizer at all. The EAX and CMSS-3D sliders are there but they still don't work.

What the heck is going on with this!









Update: I uninstalled everything again and the sound card is still listed as an SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio. I can't find any stray registry keys or folders.

Update 2: I found two stray registry keys!

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\System\\Creative Tech

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\System\\Creative Tech\\P17

Driver Sweeper didn't find these. Can I delete these?


----------



## dragosmp

I honestly don't know, if I were in this situation I would probably do a fresh windows install or roll back to a blank windows backup. The .78s are the ones listed on the frontpage... for me they work, but CMSS works only when it feels like it. The new modded drivers has working CMSS and no Crystalizer... decisions decisions


----------



## Chilly

This is what I did to get it working, uninstall the old Creative Drivers from Device Manager, restart the computer, and let Windows install it's drivers, which won't work, and that would be a good thing. Install the new drivers from my post above.

I did the following steps above and all the features are working, however you have to use the "Creative Audio Control Panel" in order to get surround sound working. Do not use the "Creative Console Launcher" since the options are blanked out.

And remember to adjust your speaker/sound card settings in "Windows Sound Options"


----------



## ///M3

I'm downloading them now. I'm willing to try anything since X-Fi doesn't work.

It must be something other than the driver version because the first driver I installed for my card was 78.


----------



## Mr. Stroker

This thread needs a bump


----------



## ///M3

This thread just popped into my mind a few seconds ago. Crazy, right?

I still haven't got these drivers to work. I got EAX and the 3D stuff to work but I still don't have any X-Fi tab or controls. They were there before and they didn't work and after a driver reinstall they disappeared.


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *///M3* 
This thread just popped into my mind a few seconds ago. Crazy, right?

I still haven't got these drivers to work. I got EAX and the 3D stuff to work but I still don't have any X-Fi tab or controls. They were there before and they didn't work and after a driver reinstall they disappeared.

Odd. I didn't use the drivers in this thread since the server was dead. I got mine from some torrent site and it worked fine.


----------



## ltrevo

can this mod work on ct4830?


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ltrevo* 
can this mod work on ct4830?

Searched ct4830 on Google, it shows it as a SB Live! card. I think the mod only works on the 24bit version, so unfortunately no.


----------



## ltrevo

erm.. mayb i know will sb0310 work on win 7 ulti x32 with this driver?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ltrevo* 
erm.. mayb i know will sb0310 work on win 7 ulti x32 with this driver?

It should work


----------



## ltrevo

i get bsod during install.. what should i do?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ltrevo* 
i get bsod during install.. what should i do?

On W7 x64 they do work, there are some that managed to install them on X32 if I recall, so the problem is unlikely to be from the drivers.
Have you installed the stock Creative drivers, and if you did, did they work?


----------



## ltrevo

hmm.. then i think i should try the ori driver 1st..


----------



## ltrevo

i currently install the mod driver on windows xp..
But i get BSOD during mkv playback..
0x000000d1 p17xfi.sys bla bla bla..

can any1 help me??


----------



## ressurrectin

Worked great! Thanks!


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressurrectin;12249762*
> Worked great! Thanks!


Great, I'm glad you found it useful


----------



## Raizy

PS:
:::IMPORTANT:::
I managed to get the Audigy SE to work with ALL X-Fi Xtreme Audio features using a different method. This is for Windows 7 32bit and 64bit versions. Possibly may work for Vista 32bit and 64bit but is UNTESTED. Tested with Windows 7 only for now. I'm told it is a version of Daniel K's 2.0 support pack.
Driver version is newer than the one in this topic: 5.12.1.2016
Installation:
1. REMOVE all previous creative drivers and programs. Use driver sweeper if needed. Can be found on Guru3D.com
2. Extract the package to a directory in your computer (make a new one said:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/264594018/P17X_SupportPack_2_0.exe[/URL]
> 
> KNOWN ISSUES:
> 1. Bass Management under 4.0, 5.1, 6.1, 7.1 setups causes sound crackling. Do not use this features from the Speaker options under those setups. Instead, use the Equilizer and boost the bass frequencies to desired levels. Effect is the same.
> 2. Console Launcher is very slow to react. It can take up to 10 seconds for some features and menus to react on the console launcher program. They are things you shouldn't really mess with daily however, so, once you set them up, there is no reason to touch them as often.


Yeah this worked for me; the driver in the first mirror of OP's installed but all the enhancement features were missing.

http://forums.creative.com/t5/Sound-Blaster/SB-P17X-Series-Support-Pack-2-7-04-01-2010-AudigySE-Value-LS/m-p/553341


----------



## dragosmp

Thanks Raizy, I'm gonna test this later today and update the thread. For me the old drivers work well, but newer ones should come in handy.


----------



## TheBirdman74

most links dead


----------



## dragosmp

There are 3 that work now; however I didn't manage to get Crystalizer to work with Raizy's driver.

/keep testing


----------



## xtremegamer

Hi dragosmp....

Im New to this forum, I have Creative Audigy Value 7.1 , Have Dual Boot Os, On Windows XP with Danile K P17 Support Pack 2.7, The Audio is Muffled, Eg: When we Play any Songs through Winamp Just Pause Winamp , the Sound from Windows[ Windows Event Sounds] get Muffled Eg: Folder Opening or CLosing sound it's Muffled, Same Happens with Some Games, Problem affects with New Games like Nfs Shift 2 Unleashed{ AUdio Quality is totally Losed ,like Low Bitrate], Assassins Creed Brotherhood, Nfs Mostwanted, But Not Happens with Crysis 2 or DIrt 2, This Problem doesnot happen with Creative's Stock drivers, And on Windows 7x64 no such problem with Daniel K drivers, It happens with Mostly all Driver versions P17 Support Pack 2xxx... Only On Xp... Dont knw wat's the problem causing that..ANy ideas please share.... Daniel K Drivers Actually Sounds Better than Creative's stock one, Except this problem.....


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtremegamer;13073365*
> Hi dragosmp....
> 
> Im New to this forum, I have Creative Audigy Value 7.1 , Have Dual Boot Os, On Windows XP with Danile K P17 Support Pack 2.7, The Audio is Muffled, Eg: When we Play any Songs through Winamp Just Pause Winamp , the Sound from Windows[ Windows Event Sounds] get Muffled Eg: Folder Opening or CLosing sound it's Muffled, Same Happens with Some Games, Problem affects with New Games like Nfs Shift 2 Unleashed{ AUdio Quality is totally Losed ,like Low Bitrate], Assassins Creed Brotherhood, Nfs Mostwanted, But Not Happens with Crysis 2 or DIrt 2, This Problem doesnot happen with Creative's Stock drivers, And on Windows 7x64 no such problem with Daniel K drivers, It happens with Mostly all Driver versions P17 Support Pack 2xxx... Only On Xp... Dont knw wat's the problem causing that..ANy ideas please share.... Daniel K Drivers Actually Sounds Better than Creative's stock one, Except this problem.....


Hey, welcome to the forums, sorry it took so long to reply.

For some reason I had at one point similar issues, like the card was loosing suddenly signal strength and began whoosh-ing and garbled sound. However this was such a long time ago that I don't really remember the cause, but it was driver related. I may be wrong, but the issue I think was with some P17 drivers, not all. That's why I pretty much tried to stick to the version of drivers I knew it worked; they got updated afterward (by daniel k and others, but after some failed attempts I stayed with the older proven ones. What I have linked on the first page is what works for me (since 2008) try them as they might work for you too.


----------



## xtremegamer

k Mate, will install today the old versions let's see, i''ll reply.....


----------



## badatgames18

i am going to try it! thanks!


----------



## xtremegamer

@dragosmp...

Hi, well installed the old "P17XFXA_PCDRV_1_04_0080" Audigy Se/Value to Xtreme Audio drivers, the problem persists, i have checked the sound on Nfs Shift 2 Unleashed same Muffled sound, the stereo Quality is gone, But fine with Crysis 2 and Assassins Brortherhood, With the Creative Stock Drivers , Nfs Shift 2 Unleashed Produces SUperb Quality, It's only happens on Xp no problems in Windows 7, Can u compare the Sound difference b/w Creative Stock drivers and Daniel_k drivers in SHift 2 or Nfs Most Wanted, Tried Support Pack 2xxx to 2.7 the same problem is there with some Games and as i said Windows Sound events is also affected when we play any video or Audio in ANy Player the Windows Sounds get MuffledEg: Opening Folder Sounds , just close the player and try it sounds Brilliant...... Some thing is Wrong, Help Guys, Tried with My Friends system same problem there too,


----------



## dragosmp

Glad it works better, but in regards to NFS titles, I don't play them any more and also don't have XP any more. Since the driver pack I've been using is quite outdated there's a chance it doesn't play well on some games. Could you list precisely what softs cause problem on what OS and what driver pack? Thanks


----------



## xtremegamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragosmp;13158786*
> Glad it works better, but in regards to NFS titles, I don't play them any more and also don't have XP any more. Since the driver pack I've been using is quite outdated there's a chance it doesn't play well on some games. Could you list precisely what softs cause problem on what OS and what driver pack? Thanks


Hi.... I have tried all Daniel_k driver Packs "Audigy se/Value to Xfi Xtreme Audio was the first one Daniel_k released , is the one i have one my system , installed problem is there , then i checked P17 Support Pack 1.6 to 2.7 , all r having these issues, First Thankzz to Daniel_k" for Making this sweet drivers, it sounds better than stocks drivers , But the problem is Some Games don't like Daniel_k Drivers, Muffled Audio, " Mostly NFS titles , Assassins Creed Titles , But Battle Field 2, Crysis 2 and Dirt II Worked well with Daniel_k Drivers, no loss in sound Quality... Don't knw wat's causing that, This only happens on XP Sp3 , no problems on Windows 7 x64 , Except that Daniel_K Drivers outputs superb Sound with Mp3's and Movies...... May be a Problem with Directsound , But Creative Audigy Se/Value Stock drivers does not have these problems, but it's Crap No Eq..... "dragosmp Which driver version ur using on WIndows7 and Windows Xp SP3 , please can u provide some settings tat ur using.......


----------



## dragosmp

Actually at the time I was using XP SP2/3 these drivers worked pretty well, the titles you mention didn't exist







That said I remember Assasin's Creed worked well with my current drivers, the ones on the first post. If it doesn't work for you, there could be other issues like newer drivers being optimised for 7 or conflicts with other drivers/ software on XP. I had the most issues on my previous build, a P45 Motherboard that simply seemed to hate my Audigy-turned-XFi soundcard - I had to tweak PCI latency and some other parameters for it to output decent sound (all on 7 x64). However all sound was bad, even the Windows start sound.
The current build (Gigabyte AMD 790X) is more cooperative with the default PCI BIOS settings, haven't had a issue yet, as was an older DFI NF4 SLI build that used this card. Now I use the driver on the first post & 7 x64, it works very well.


----------



## xtremegamer

Hi dragosmp...

Well i have download the pack u have linked
"AudigytoX-FiExtremeAudioMODdrivers_2 " does this pack support
Windows 7x64 i don't think so, i'm going to give a try on Xp , Just to check that Muddy sound is there or not..... will reply soon have a Nice Day/..


----------



## trog

Hi there! Just joined this forum and wish to check out something with u guys. I am currently on onboard motherboard sound (ALC662) and my mate would be handing me his old Creative Sound Blaster Live SB0220 - do the modded drivers work for this card? Am going to use it in Windows 7 64 bit hehe Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ivan TSI

Hi, i have a friends pc to instal a audio card since his onboard died and wanted to know if these mod works on it.

The card: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280616183071&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thanks


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trog;14290794*
> Hi there! Just joined this forum and wish to check out something with u guys. I am currently on onboard motherboard sound (ALC662) and my mate would be handing me his old Creative Sound Blaster Live SB0220 - do the modded drivers work for this card? Am going to use it in Windows 7 64 bit hehe Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivan TSI;14290876*
> Hi, i have a friends pc to instal a audio card since his onboard died and wanted to know if these mod works on it.
> 
> The card: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280616183071&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> thanks


Hey guys, I'm answering you both as you have similar cards. The first thing is that your card has hardware accelerated sound based on the EMU10k1 processor found in Live! & Audigy high end products. One may say they're far better than the vanilla P17 chip used for the cards in the basic modd. As such the fist post's simple driver modd won't work. What you can try is the two modds linked in the lower part of the first post - the ones for EMU cards. Check them out and post back. In principle it should work be that XP or 7 x64.


----------



## trog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragosmp;14291046*
> Hey guys, I'm answering you both as you have similar cards. The first thing is that your card has hardware accelerated sound based on the EMU10k1 processor found in Live! & Audigy high end products. One may say they're far better than the vanilla P17 chip used for the cards in the basic modd. As such the fist post's simple driver modd won't work. What you can try is the two modds linked in the lower part of the first post - the ones for EMU cards. Check them out and post back. In principle it should work be that XP or 7 x64.


Hi dragosmp - thks for the info and shall report back if it works once i get that card







:band:


----------



## kbzium

Hi there,

i have audigy 2 ZS on win 7 x64. Which of these drivers would be the best option for me? I'd like to have the best sound quality i can have and support of EAX...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trog

Oh this link
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/428874-creative-live-audigy-24bit-into-x-7.html#post5598582
@ post #61
Quote:


> 1.Audigy 2 ZS driver CD
> ISO version(special thanks to DVDKingdom) and 1 disk version (special thanks to BONEHEAD)


leads to a chinese link that's dead - am i correct to say we need items 1-5 in that post to use mod drivers optimally with Sound Blaster Live SB0220?


----------



## kbzium

Ok I've installed drivers from creative website. But: how about the crystalizer? I've read http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/428874-creative-live-audigy-24bit-into-x.html and have some questions:

1. Is it really worth it?
2. Is my sound card and OS really compatible?
3. Where to find proper software if those links are mostly dead?

Thanks!


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trog;14293293*
> Oh this link
> http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/428874-creative-live-audigy-24bit-into-x-7.html#post5598582
> @ post #61
> 
> leads to a chinese link that's dead - am i correct to say we need items 1-5 in that post to use mod drivers optimally with Sound Blaster Live SB0220?


The website that is linked was the original hosting site, but even back then it didn't work properly. Unfortunately this EMU 10k1 is the only one I've never had all I needed to make sure it works. You might try with your stock driver CD which should be similar to the one from the ZS. Best of luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbzium;14294371*
> Ok I've installed drivers from creative website. But: how about the crystalizer? I've read http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/428874-creative-live-audigy-24bit-into-x.html and have some questions:
> 
> 1. Is it really worth it?
> 2. Is my sound card and OS really compatible?
> 3. Where to find proper software if those links are mostly dead?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Can't tell, you be the judge
2. You need the modd for EMU 10k2 cards in post 6, it has been tested and it works
3. Can't help you on this as I'm at work and most sites are filtered (luckily not OCN). Look around... I'll try to post back when I get home.

Would it worth for you to search for them? Probably yes, I really like the X-Fi tweaks on my Audigy SE as it has a pretty woolly sound with the stock drivers. EMU cards are better to boot, maybe you won't see as much as a difference though some EMU 10k2 users have enjoyed the new features.


----------



## kbzium

The point is that i have audigy 2 ZS (not SE). Would it be working?


----------



## uffdabock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbzium;14291218*
> Hi there,
> 
> i have audigy 2 ZS on win 7 x64. Which of these drivers would be the best option for me? I'd like to have the best sound quality i can have and support of EAX...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Also interested in getting my audigy 2 ZS to mesh with some Daniel K modded drivers to work on Win 7 x64. I tried the drivers on the first page, #6 posted by dragosmp and they did not work(i believe it is b/c they are for vista/xp only). Every time I see someone mention Win 7 versions it is for Live/audigy/audigy SE but not audigy 2 zs. Anyone have this card, Win 7 x64 and a link to the Xfi console + crystalizer unlock?


----------



## uffdabock

I think after trying to get X-FI I screwed up my sound drivers. Aside from reformatting, anyone have a suggestion for wiping my sound drivers clean? Device Manager uninstall didn't quite work.


----------



## daydream99

Do I have to uninstall my current SB drivers?


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daydream99;15225624*
> Do I have to uninstall my current SB drivers?


I haven't unsinstaled and haven't had any issue, but ymmv. Some have unsinstalled first and it worked for them, too. The one thing I would advice is to create a Restore Point before starting to tweak things, just in case you have to fallback to the original "working" setup.


----------



## TheOriginalCookieMonster

I know you just posted 2 days ago, but this thread is old and I was wondering if the modded drivers are up to date because I just got the SE cheap and want to download these drivers. Thanks.


----------



## dragosmp

The SE is cheap







that was the main reason I bought it... 3 years ago. I still use these drivers, they work as they should.

/offtopic: 3 years, dam'. It's the second-oldest part in my rig after the PSU (5y+), with these drivers I see no reason why I'd change it as long as there still are PCI ports on motherboards.


----------



## Risby

I've installed the drivers from the megalink mirror (only one that worked), and instead of "SB Audigy" my driver is now listed as "SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio". Under the settings for the Sound in Windows I have much more options and I can use the Creative Audio Control Panel and get access to CMSS-3D, EAX, put it to 24bit and so on... the but the application Creative Console Launcher won't accept the hardware "SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio" and list it as "Not supported" so I don't have access to an EQ, which I'm im great need off!


----------



## dominique120

The Creative's site mirror is dead, does someone have a link to get the latest drivers? I tried searching but found nothing

EDIT: Nevermind, I found all of daniel_k's releases on some arabian site


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominique120*
> 
> The Creative's site mirror is dead, does someone have a link to get the latest drivers? I tried searching but found nothing
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I found all of daniel_k's releases on some arabian site


Can you please share the link to all of daniel_k's drivers? That would really be a great help to the guys who still want to use them! Thanks in advance my friend!


----------



## levidos

Yeah, please do that. I just bought an Audigy SE.


----------



## ltrevo

i have trouble setting it to 5.1 on audigy LS, any idea?


----------



## TimberWolf93

Bump

This still floating around the web somewhere?


----------

